# Which Substrate



## dave_m13 (23 Jun 2008)

Hi All

I am wondering what is the best substrate out there for the cost.

I have decided that I am going to rescape my 400 litre tank, 150x52x60,it has too many plants and to be honest does not look great visually, too much green and I never actually see any fish.

Its a low tech tank, roughly 1.4WPG I think, I have CO2, add Flourish every week, if I remember, the plants do grow, slowly but since adding some white spot med, everything just looks dead or not great. 

I would like Black Sand as top layer, I have normal sand at the moment, with numerous root tabs in it. 

I have been looking at Tetra, JBL and Tropica substrate, which would be the best for cost and how much would I need, if the chart is correct for Tropica, I think that I may only need 2 of the 5l bags.

Or is a bottom substrate not worth it with my set up and I just continue to add root tabs?

Thanks 
Dave


----------



## aaronnorth (23 Jun 2008)

bottom substrate is worth it, it also means you can be a bit more lenaient in the ferts in the water column, if oyu go for tetra, then here is the cheapest:

http://www.warehouse-aquatics.co.uk/tet ... 1055-p.asp

4 x tubs = Â£48

I use hte JBL and have had good results with it.


----------



## GreenNeedle (24 Jun 2008)

1 tub of tetra doesn't have as much volume in it as 1 bag of Tropica though.  I would say Tropica is the better value!!

For 400Ltr tank
Tetra (1 tub = 120Ltr tank) = 4 x 5.8kg tubs = Â£48
Tropica = (8.8Ltrs = 530Ltr tank) 2 x 5Ltr bags = Â£38

This is of course going by Tropicas recommended substrate volume for tanks.  It said 3.2Ltrs for mine but I chucked the whole 5Ltr bag in.

Andy


----------



## dave_m13 (24 Jun 2008)

Thanks for the Information.

I actually have Tetra and Jbl in my 2 other tanks.

Is Tropica any better, according to the amount needed then I believe Tropica will work out cheaper but can only be ordered online, with Tetra and Jbl I can actually get both locally.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Themuleous (24 Jun 2008)

For a 400lt tank, Id get akadama almost everytime.  Unless i had money to burn in which case I'd get either EC or ADA AS.

Sam


----------



## dave_m13 (24 Jun 2008)

I am afraid with the fish I have Akadama probably would not be the best, I also prefer the look of sand, so would rather a bottom subtrate then top it off with Black Sand


----------

